# DBSTalk/DirecTV App



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Would a DBSTalk "New Posts App" be doable for our DirecTV boxes? I think it would be pretty cool.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

That would be cool. This is my first post from a new iPad, using the app. Hey, is there any way to see the dbs homepage from the app? Just curious.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

itzme said:


> That would be cool. This is my first post from a new iPad, using the app. Hey, is there any way to see the dbs homepage from the app? Just curious.


About the best you can do is see the headlines.

From the main screen -->Special Interest-->News


----------

